# Imprezzive



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I don't think you can beat this sort of thing. It takes real skill to keep it going for so long. Hats off to them, this is real world motorsport.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I really need to get myself down to Peterborough more often


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Don't be sarcy, there is more to motoring than CD changers and the Nordschleife. Nothing wrong with some enthusiasts showing off their skills in an empty car park. No harm done to anyone, and by the sound of things, quite a few people were entertained.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hahaha thats pretty cool. I would have been throwing up after 10 seconds :lol:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Carlos said:


> Don't be sarcy, there is more to motoring than CD changers and the Nordschleife. Nothing wrong with some enthusiasts showing off their skills in an empty car park. No harm done to anyone, and by the sound of things, quite a few people were entertained.


What about if you own the car park and you've painted for the white lines to be put down? :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well they'll be a bit faded, but probably still be visible :?


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

It is impressive though - and to be fair its better than using a public road.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . skill? - you're taking the piss surely? What a bunch of wankers - get a life.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> . . . skill? - you're taking the piss surely? What a bunch of wankers - get a life.


I suppose they could be driving at very high speeds on a public road :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Have you ever tried it Dean? I think the Cayman would be a cracking car for this - good weight balance. Its not so easy in a 4WD car, hence my admiration for the skill.


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dean hasnt got time for such silly things....He's a driving god in the bestest ever car in the whole wide world :roll: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont see the skill in bouncing the car off the rev limiter turning the wheel to full lock and dumping the clutch. I think its more about not giving a toss about the car personally. - Then again its only an impreza :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Dean hasnt got time for such silly things....He's a driving god in the bestest ever car in the whole wide world :roll: :lol:


. . . wow, you said it, the only ever time you've said something I agree with, knew you'd realise in the end, compared to you and your family wagon I think you've got a *Mod edit - we're not in the flame room ;-)* point! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dean hasnt got time for such silly things....He's a driving god in the bestest ever car in the whole wide world :roll: :lol:
> ...


Just dont be to upset when you see a family saloon pass ya with a baby on board sticker


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> . . . skill? - you're taking the piss surely? What a bunch of wankers - get a life.


well said, seems to me one of the chavs saw thier pit bull chasing its tail and thought he could do better!

ok funny to watch, but skill?

niko


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


. . . hardly, you fogotten it's restricted to 155 mph sunshine!? :lol: . . . not forgetting I've actually driven one to it's top speed and red lining between gears in 'S' mode, no competition really and not sure what spell Audi put you under, on the straights just too lardy to use all that power to it's advantage and when it hits the bends, oh dear, you bought the wrong car and funnily enough most of the mags agree with me, get over it, even the 'fancy' 4WD can't help it's lardy nose heavy front end! :lol:. . . perhaps it'll be great for doing donuts amoungst the other 'donuts' at Sainsbury's car park!? :?

Pull ya neck in butt and come back when you got something a little more worthy and credible you donut 

. . . z z z . . . z z z . . . z z z . . .


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

hey dean .........is your girlfriend away again?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yet again we see a serious thread dragged off topic. I posted that video for entertainment and to comment on the obvious skill of the driver. It's disappointing that people choose to turn it into an opportunity to slag one another off. 

Ok you might describe it as just turning the wheel and dumping the clutch, but there are finer control skills at work - how many revs, how much to turn the wheel, when to dump the clutch. I reckon that those criticising have never tried it themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Carlos said:


> Yet again we see a serious thread dragged off topic. I posted that video for entertainment and to comment on the *obvious skill* of the driver.


  :lol: :lol: :lol:

doesnt take much to turn a wheel and press "go" :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I saw this on the latest VOD Cars Podcast - impressive, but he also got arrested about 10 seconds later.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> . . . hardly, you fogotten it's restricted to 155 mph sunshine!? :lol: . . . not forgetting I've actually driven one to it's top speed and red lining between gears in 'S' mode, no competition really and not sure what spell Audi put you under, on the straights just too lardy to use all that power to it's advantage and when it hits the bends, oh dear, you bought the wrong car and funnily enough most of the mags agree with me, get over it, even the 'fancy' 4WD can't help it's lardy nose heavy front end! :lol:. . . perhaps it'll be great for doing donuts amoungst the other 'donuts' at Sainsbury's car park!? :?
> 
> Pull ya neck in butt and come back when you got something a little more worthy and credible you donut
> 
> . . . z z z . . . z z z . . . z z z . . .


Nice car ......small cock syndrome!!! :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I saw this on the latest VOD Cars Podcast - impressive, but he also got arrested about 10 seconds later.


What did he get arrested for? Destroying the supermarket's parking lines?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I had no idea this particular firework was still smouldering


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on the latest VOD Cars Podcast - impressive, but he also got arrested about 10 seconds later.
> ...


in breach of his ASBO :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on the latest VOD Cars Podcast - impressive, but he also got arrested about 10 seconds later.
> ...


I believe it said:

"Reckless endangerment"

Though it might have said "Feckless" 

Probably wasn't helped by the baying crowd surroundding the cops and screaming

"LET HIM GO...LET HIM GO"


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


But it was not on a public road! I don't understand this. If you go to a track and you do the same the police will not arrest you. :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> ......small cock syndrome!!! :?


. . . don't be so hard on yourself (and why you chose the forum to come out I have no idea), I'm sure your boyfriends don't complain unless your the receiver? :lol: . . . hmm, unless your're refering to the 'duck' then you may have a point!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Dean you are starting to look like a bit of a tit now.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on the latest VOD Cars Podcast - impressive, but he also got arrested about 10 seconds later.
> ...


so your up to date on US law then :roll:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Dean you are starting to look like a bit of a tit now.


. . . nah just 'random' tit's like yourself of which most I don't even know or ever held a convo with on here coming outta the woodwork and jumping onto threads I'm involved with to take a pop for whatever reason, I just couldn't care less, if you can't take it don't give it :lol: Incidently just check, it's never me who pulls these threads off topic just others taking a pop (quite funny sometimes too) and getting what they deserve, get over it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

[smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Not really.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Dean you are starting to look like a bit of a tit now.


I think he started doing that sometime ago after some of the threads that I've read where he's featured!!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Dean hasnt got time for such silly things....He's a driving god in the bestest ever car in the whole wide world :roll: :lol:


Dont forget he has the superduper secret special BHP upgrade that cant be told on a public forum

http://www.dmsautomotive.com/ :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wonky as f*ck!! :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

That in one helluva looooooooooooooooong Donut!  I wonder how much clutch and tyre tread he had left! Imprezive!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Wonky as f*ck!! :wink:


 :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Dean you are starting to look like a bit of a tit now.
> ...


. . . hello 'random' tit and who may you be? Not dragging this OT even further are you - as bad as the rest, great entertainment though :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ronin said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Wonky as f*ck!! :wink:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ronin said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Dean hasnt got time for such silly things....He's a driving god in the bestest ever car in the whole wide world :roll: :lol:
> ...


. . . do I, can't ever remember saying that? :? . . . would be better for doin donut's if I did I guess, fookin muppets! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> ....hello 'random' tit and who may you be? Not dragging this OT even further are you - as bad as the rest, great entertainment though :lol:


Oh yeah, I forgot ....I'm a newbie aren't I!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=62743&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=50


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ronin said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


. . . sorry being dragged OT again . . . 'it has what it has' . . . it's stock fwiw to the doubters


----------

